# Stole Our Dvd Player!



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well everyone......

I am sad to report that some local garbage stole the protable DVD player from the back of the 3/4 ton last night.

The sad thing is that I guess it is my fault. I forgot and left the driver side door unlocked yesterday afternoon. Well, I go to jump into the truck for a short hop to Salisbury, MD for work.............They took my change from the ashtray and the DVD player. However, they left the toolbox with well over $1000 worth of tools in it. Go figure!!!!!

Thank Goodness that they did not open the garage door with the opener hanging right on the visor. There were two screw guns, a roto-zip and a Paslode nailer sitting right there! We are in the process of doing a do it yourself kitchen gut and we have been leaving the tools in the open bays.

Funny thing is last year this time, I caught two kids kicking the [email protected]&$ out of my car. They almost met a fury of lead. Lucky for them (and me the DW talked me out of chasing them with a sidearm)







. It took 11 months to get that to court and the State's Attorney placed both Juvinellies on the the "Stet" Docket and ordered restitution. The Justice system really sucks. These two had records, but they still got away.

Sorry to rant, but I moved from a "bad" neighborhood only to have these problems on a almost regular basis in the "good"!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> They took my change from the ashtray and the DVD player. However, they left the toolbox with well over $1000 worth of tools in it. Go figure!!!!!


They took what was easiest to carry.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Highlander96 --

thank goodness you don't live in California -- I helped a friend with a case recently who had got in trouble in CA when he had his stereo stolen out of his truck which was sitting in the back of his truck in plain view after he purchased it at Best Buy and had gone to antoher store.. --

two punks had stole the stereo out of his truck and got caught and arrested but the judge let the kids go and blamed and and fined my friend for contributing to the deliquency of a minor becuase had not locked his truck and thus had enticed the punks to steal the radio...

after all was said and done he got off with only a $200 fine ...

not bad for having your $700 radio stolen ...

I personally thought we should sue Best Buy for selling him the radio in the first place... LOL


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank goodness for stupid criminals. Don't get me started on the justice system....


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Very rarely to thieves still something to work with.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim

Sorry to hear about your tools. Where here in Salisbury did you go for work?

Will


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The reason they didn't steal the tools is because they actually require the little scumbags to work. Theives are part of the underbelly of society and they deserve the full measure of the law. I don't advocate vigilante justice. I do believe in protecting what is mine. I have been robbed several times in my life. Once they emptied my house of everything but the heavy furniture. My car has been broken into twice.

I am not a gun nut. I am not a fanatic. I do, however, own several guns which I keep locked away. That being said, if the circumstance and opportunity came my way I would give a thief exactly one hot second to drop and surrender. If they fail to do so and the family is clear then they can expect to experience the light and airy feeling of 9mm slugs tearing into whatever gets in their way. This isn't macho posturing, this is reality.

And I love to go camping...

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Burns me when I hear about things getting stolen.



> thank goodness you don't live in California -- I helped a friend with a case recently who had got in trouble in CA when he had his stereo stolen out of his truck which was sitting in the back of his truck in plain view after he purchased it at Best Buy and had gone to antoher store.. --
> 
> two punks had stole the stereo out of his truck and got caught and arrested but the judge let the kids go and blamed and and fined my friend for contributing to the deliquency of a minor becuase had not locked his truck and thus had enticed the punks to steal the radio...
> 
> after all was said and done he got off with only a $200 fine ...


Only in California.............................

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like the same logic as the person 2 doors up from me. He has 6 dogs and they bark all day at anything that does or does not move. He says its my fault they bark because I am in my yard and they see me. A future Cal judge.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I hope they catch the little bastard(s) and string 'um up by their ba**s!









Reverie,
I feel your pain. I too have come home to find EVERYTHING gone, short of the big furniture. Thousands upon thousands of dollars worth of computers, stereo, camera equipment, guns, everything!

And then - 6 months later - they came back and got all the new replacement items!
















Don't get me started on the third time...

Hell of a world we live in!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Will,

I can not say exactly....for security reasons. However, I was right around the corner from PGH. I will be running down to Princess Anne , Pocomoke and Deale Island in the near future. Princess Anne will be for work, we duck hunt at Deale and I have deer hunted in Pocomoke for the past 21 years. To sum it up, I am in your area quite a bit.

Rev.......Personally, I don't think the 9mm is enough. During the winter, a down jacket will stop a 90 or 115 grain bullet. That is why I switched to the .45 ACP. That leaves no questions!







You may not be a gun nut, but......."I'll give up my guns when you pry my cold, dead fingers from around them", or "When Guns are Outlawed, Only Outlaws will have Guns".









Ahhhhhh!!!!!! California, the land of fruits and nuts!





















Just kidding my Left Coast friends. We almost moved to Laguna Hills five years ago. I have several friends in Orange and LA Counties as well as the Santa Rosa area.

The whole thing just really [email protected]##$% me off!

Sorry to keep venting!

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hmmm... .45 ACP? That would certainly open up a few new and exciting entrances wouldn't it?

I have an AR15 that is my favorite but it wouldn't be much in the house. The AR experienced a mishap and now the bolt is stuck forward in the upper receiver. I can't figure out how to free it up.

Oh well.

Reverie


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tim

We don't have subways in Salisbury









Will


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Highlander96 --
> 
> thank goodness you don't live in California -- I helped a friend with a case recently who had got in trouble in CA when he had his stereo stolen out of his truck which was sitting in the back of his truck in plain view after he purchased it at Best Buy and had gone to antoher store.. --
> 
> ...


Come on ghosty, tell me you made that up. Please. Please? Surely things haven't gotten THAT bad, have they?









Is that an elected judge? I think that would be enough to cause me to devote my life to the demise of his career.

I suppose everyone with a nice car, nice house, nice bicycle, nice stereo, or even an attractive daughter should just be locked up right now to protect our youth from a life of crime!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Tim, sorry about your loss

Did you have the rooftop DVD player in your truck?? Mine has that from the factory, and I almost wish it wasn't there.

More than once I have changed my mind about a parking spot due to that rear seat video system.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

It is such a lousy feeling when something is stolen from us hard working, honest folks. Sorry it happened. Hope they catch them. We all know the legal system has, for years, greatly favored the offender over the victim. I see it everyday and it is hard to come to work day after day and try to fight the good fight.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Until they start cutting off hands they will never stop stealing stuff.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, here's a humorous, but also sad, anecdote...

A decade or so (ahem) ago I had a very nice stero, speakers, and CD changer stolen from my truck. I was lementing my loss with a guy at work the next day. He was sympathizing with me, remembering how mad he was when his stereo was stolen from his car.

Then he added "But I couldn't feel TOO bad about it, since I had bought it hot myself after all."

He was one of those guys that's just too stupid to put the "2 and 2 together" as they say, so I just walked away.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I only wish that I could be lucky enough for someone to break into my house/cars while I am at home. The dogs would let me know they were there, I would have my fun, and the dogs would get to chew a little after I'm done as a reward for being an alarm







.

Sorry to hear about it happening to one of the family though







.

Doug, did you really get hit THREE times







??


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

When an intruder breaks the plane of the doorway......."it's on"!







I pity the fool (thanks Mr.T) that comes through the door while someone is at home here.

Last year, I almost shot the two that I caught busting up my car. In retrospect, I probably should have done them the favor. The justice system sure didn't.

Doug- It was a portable. I shyed away from the mounted version for this very reason.

Reverie- Do you have a stuck cartridge? The bolt actually is locked forward in the upper? Excess pressure? I would love to keep an M4 at home. It would be great to just let a quick burst fly! Just to scare the h#$$ out of them.









Like I said....The whole thing just really [email protected]##@$ me off!























Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Reverie- Do you have a stuck cartridge? The bolt actually is locked forward in the upper? Excess pressure? I would love to keep an M4 at home. It would be great to just let a quick burst fly! Just to scare the h#$$ out of them.









I believe it is a stuck cartrige. The bolt is full forward and rotated (just like it is supposed to be) but won't budge. It is my own dang fault. I was using that cheap Russian .227 and had fired a couple of hundred rounds that day. I suspect the jacket cracked and jammed everything in place.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Not too happy with some of the comments being made on this thread. Please watch the tone guys.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry I did not realize that we were pushing the threshold!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

Reverie......let me sleep on the fix. I'll PM you with a possible solution.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim,
Sorry to hear what happened to you.
Just remember it could have been worst.
They could have gotten away with alot more or hurt someone in the process.
So all I can say is look on the happier side of it.

Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have to agree with summergames84 that it's hard to continue to fight the good fight sometimes. As a school social worker, I often become frustrated at having to beg the juvenile justice system and often school administrators and far too frequently parents to hold young people accountable for their actions and afford them appropriate consequences for their poor choices and negative behavior. It does absolutely no good to enable. It only fosters societal problems of entitlement and immediate gratification attitudes versus hard work ethics and values of morality, responsibility, respect, honor and just all around neighborliness and care for others! Still, I do not advocate taking matters into our own hands in any manner other than becoming involved, letting our voices be heard and VOTING! Okay, I'm stepping down off my soapbox.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have to agree with summergames84 that it's hard to continue to fight the good fight sometimes. As a school social worker, I often become frustrated at having to beg the juvenile justice system and often school administrators and far too frequently parents to hold young people accountable for their actions and afford them appropriate consequences for their poor choices and negative behavior. It does absolutely no good to enable. It only fosters societal problems of entitlement and immediate gratification attitudes versus hard work ethics and values of morality, responsibility, respect, honor and just all around neighborliness and care for others! Still, I do not advocate taking matters into our own hands in any manner other than becoming involved, letting our voices be heard and VOTING! Okay, I'm stepping down off my soapbox.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm not sure how that little stinker emoticon got in the first post. The second post is what I typed! Darned gremlins!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!!! California, the land of fruits and nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's CJ when you need him?

Randy


----------

